# Borscht



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Does anyone have a favorite Borscht recipe?


I made a simple Borscht, late last night, slow cooking overnight & it tastes like sugar, today!


I've never grown beets & don't really like them except in Borscht.
I used what I had which was two very large red beets, a lg onion, a lg carrot and a good size beef roast cut, appropriate to slow cooking.


What did I do wrong? Do you think the beets were especially sugary? It really tastes like I poured a cup of sugar in.


I know I can add potatoes to absorb the sugar & add garlic, as well as many other ingredients. I thought I was just making a simple borscht. . .:wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Never made Borscht...My guy would probably love it cause he loves
beet salad...Cold sliced beets with olive oil, red wine vinegar, salt & pepper.
That’s the only way I make it.

Nik, here’s a bunch of Borscht recipes.

https://www.allrecipes.com/recipes/14768/soups-stews-and-chili/soup/vegetable-soup/borscht/?page=2


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> Never made Borscht...My guy would probably love it cause he loves
> beet salad...Cold sliced beets with olive oil, red wine vinegar, salt & pepper.
> That’s the only way I make it.
> 
> ...



I bought a head of cabbage tonight. There was no tomato sauce so I bought tomatoes. Weird, huh? ( Not sure if I'll try them in the soup. Different recipes.) No dill. Bay leaf, I skipped. I added some lemon juice to the broth. I'll add pork tomorrow. It seems that for borscht, beef is Ukrainian & Pork is Russian, or something like that. It is a sour soup.



I'll get there.:wink2: It's just been so long since I made it! I can't remember how my family began making it. We aren't Russian or Ukrainian. It might be from a Russian friend in Hong Kong that taught my mom.



Do try it for your guy. It's a different taste than pickled beets, but, so good hot with sour cream on top.


Oh, I should have browned the meat first.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

He probably would love it - cause he loves beets.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Two Knots said:


> He probably would love it - cause he loves beets.



Has he grown them? Ask him if they're sometimes very sweet.
I'll never know if it was a sweet onion, sweet carrot or sweet beets. :smile:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

No, he’s never grown them...we get home grown veggies from our kids - they
all have gardens. :smile:

But now that I think about it...onions can make a dish very sweet. 
Maybe it was the onions...I never put onions in tomato sauce cause it
makes the sauce too sweet.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Borscht, I haven't made that in years, it was a recipe in the 1974 version of The Joy of Cooking. Newer versions have a recipe also but I don't know if it is the same.

I don't remember now what it had in it besides beets just that I roasted the beets and had red hands after peeling them. Served with sour cream. Got to do it again. I do love beets, sweet and sour, pickled, roasted, whatever.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

wooleybooger said:


> Borscht, I haven't made that in years, it was a recipe in the 1974 version of The Joy of Cooking. Newer versions have a recipe also but I don't know if it is the same.
> 
> I don't remember now what it had in it besides beets just that I roasted the beets and had red hands after peeling them. Served with sour cream. Got to do it again. I do love beets, sweet and sour, pickled, roasted, whatever.



I added cabbage and pork & it was great. I'll never know what was sweet, but, I don't think it was the beers. Oops, beets.:wink2:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Nik333 said:


> Does anyone have a favorite Borscht recipe?
> 
> 
> I made a simple Borscht, late last night, slow cooking overnight & it tastes like sugar, today!
> ...


Sugar beets maybe?:vs_laugh:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Sugar beets maybe?:vs_laugh:



I have heard of beet sugar, but, they were red & round.:smile:


----------

